# Pantene Haircare Sample



## Smashbox (17 Feb 2012)

Free sample of Pantene Haircare

[broken link removed]


----------



## Sandals (17 Feb 2012)

Its good sized shampoo, conditioner and a great hair care repair leave in treatment. The samples actually made me buy Pantene as I found the samples so good....


----------



## Smashbox (17 Feb 2012)

Guess they achieved what they hoped for with you!


----------

